# Anecdotally: Best fermenting temp for US-05?



## thisispants (25/2/15)

So I finally have a fermenting fridge, what should I ferment my beer at?

It's an IPA with US-05.

The yeast spec sheet says ideally 15-22C. I usually aim for 19C with my wet towel and fan setup..... Would it be better to got for 15-16C because I can?


----------



## meathead (25/2/15)

I set it at 17.5 and expect the real temp inside the fermenter to be closer to 20


----------



## Spiesy (26/2/15)

I usually go for 18 with US-05, and similar yeasts, WLP001, WY1056 etc.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/2/15)

I find actual ferment temp is usually 2.5C above my fridge set temp (depending on yeast strain and how active the yeast is so if I was aiming for 18, i pitch at 18, and set the fridge to drop down to 15.5.


----------



## Spiesy (26/2/15)

Dunkelbrau said:


> I find actual ferment temp is usually 2.5C above my fridge set temp (depending on yeast strain and how active the yeast is so if I was aiming for 18, i pitch at 18, and set the fridge to drop down to 15.5.


A probe with an STC will give you more reliable and accurate results, if it's of any interest to you. Takes the guesswork out of things.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/2/15)

I know the concept Dunkelbrau refers to is held by many, but I'm pretty sure the brewers at Thunder Road were saying they found the surface temperature of their (v large) SS conicocylindrical FVs was the same as the temp in the middle of the fermenting wort. They said the (convection?) currents caused by the fermentation keep it uniform throughout and at the surface also. Might've had something to do with it being SS instead of HDPE. 
However given the time nature of our fermentations (ie: slowly, over a long period) I'd have doubts that a few mm's of plastic would create such a big difference in temp. That's just theory, of course, so I'm happy to be corrected by anyone who's actually checked and compared the 2 in a plastic FV (Dunkelbrau et al?)

Fwiw, I go with 18*C for us-05, bry-97, 1056, & now wlp-090.


----------



## michaeld16 (26/2/15)

Anecdotaly i like 17-18 with us05 definateley grab yourself a controller and probe and stick it to the side of the fv or a thermowell measure the temp ofyour wort not the air in the fridge


----------



## yankinoz (26/2/15)

There is no one rule for the difference between ambient and actual temperatures. It depends on volume and starting gravity of wort, rate of fermentation, thermal conductivity of the fermenter's outside surfaces, circulation around the fermenter, and more.

I calculated once that fermentation to 5% abv would raise the beer's temperature by almost 30 degrees C, if all the heat generated over the several days of fermentation were retained. But that cannot happen. The heat is steadily lost to the environment.

I've seen claims on US brew forums of differences of more than 10 degrees, up to 15 degrees. First, they mean degrees Fahrenheit; divide by 1.8. Second, they usually involved high-gravity brews that have the potential to produce a lot of heat, and ale yeasts that ferment fast. Third, they may have been using the glass carboys readily available and popular in the US. Although glass is a slightly better conductor mm for mm than the plastics used in buckets and specialised fermenters, the carboy walls are far thicker.

I use a PVC fermenter and have never measured more than a one and a half degree difference, and that difference happened while fermenting 22 L to about 5.4% abv. Although I used an internal thermometer experimenting on the difference, I generally use an advanced technological solution developed over 10 years of research by the rocket scientists at NASA, or maybe it just came up on a forum somewhere. That is, I fasten a patch of earth wool with bungee cord over a fermometer or the probe of a digital thermometer. Once, during very active ale fermentation I used the probe of the same thermometer to measure the temp under the earth wool and in the beer. The difference was 0.4 degrees, probably within the range of error.


----------



## stewy (26/2/15)

I've used it several times in APA's at 20C with great results. It's a very neutral yeast


----------



## yankinoz (26/2/15)

To the original question. US-05 is pretty forgiving of high temps, even up to 22. Still, I agree 18 is the ideal. Before I had temperature control, other than a hole in the ground (literally), it was my yeast of choice during the warmer months for the APAs that make up about half my brews. But I don't like the loose sediments in the bottles after US-05 fermentation. At the moment I'm trying out BRY-97 on an American wheat.

Most of the time for APAs I use Notty, pitch at 13 and ferment at 16, with a cleanup at 18 or 19 after the rapid fermentation. When I see complaints about Notty throwing out a shitload of esters, I wonder what temp they fermented at. Usually they don't say.


----------



## Kingmaa (26/2/15)

I've settled on pitch at 17, hold until gravity gets to about 1.015 and let it rise to 20. Ferments APA clean and finishes in 7 days with no diacetyl. If I leave it at 17/18 it takes 12 or so days to drop krausen and takes another week to age out the green tastes.

I reckon it's pretty hard to go completely wrong, I made plenty of good beers fermenting close to 24 before I used a fridge


----------



## Dips Me Lid (26/2/15)

I pitch it at 16-17 and usually ferment at 18 for 3-4 days then slowly raise it to 20-21 to clean up, usually about a 14 day ferment including a 3 day cold crash.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/2/15)

technobabble66 said:


> I know the concept Dunkelbrau refers to is held by many, but I'm pretty sure the brewers at Thunder Road were saying they found the surface temperature of their (v large) SS conicocylindrical FVs was the same as the temp in the middle of the fermenting wort. They said the (convection?) currents caused by the fermentation keep it uniform throughout and at the surface also. Might've had something to do with it being SS instead of HDPE.
> However given the time nature of our fermentations (ie: slowly, over a long period) I'd have doubts that a few mm's of plastic would create such a big difference in temp. That's just theory, of course, so I'm happy to be corrected by anyone who's actually checked and compared the 2 in a plastic FV (Dunkelbrau et al?)
> 
> Fwiw, I go with 18*C for us-05, bry-97, 1056, & now wlp-090.


 I don't stick the thermometer to the fv, I just set the ambient fridge temp lower to keep the fermentations heat generation in check. And usually its around 2.5 degrees different (checked with a sanitised cheese thermometer clipped inside the gladwrapped fv).

Some people insulate it and still go under, I'm a bit dubious about that.

I am More concerned about pitching temp and the first 24 hours, which is why I adjust it down to compensate for the heat generated while the fermentation kicks in to gear.

The reason I don't go inside with a thermowell is because I haven't seen a need to just yet, with the large degree swing of the stc I'll wait to fine tune the temps until I have a better controller and fridge.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/2/15)

yankinoz said:


> There is no one rule for the difference between ambient and actual temperatures. It depends on volume and starting gravity of wort, rate of fermentation, thermal conductivity of the fermenter's outside surfaces, circulation around the fermenter, and more.
> 
> I calculated once that fermentation to 5% abv would raise the beer's temperature by almost 30 degrees C, if all the heat generated over the several days of fermentation were retained. But that cannot happen. The heat is steadily lost to the environment.


There definitely isn't one rule, even the difference in the fridge can give different results. Space in there, number of fermenters etc. 

I know people that ferment at ambient (I know I know haha). And I once checked their actual ferment temp on a 29 degree day. It was between 33-34 degrees. The beer came out terrible. So there can be a few degrees difference between ambient. I guess in a fridge it depends how good it is at insulating and keeping the cool air in! I think mine is a bit worse for wear!


----------



## stux (26/2/15)

I generally ferment ales at 16-18C. Been doing most of them recently at 18C. In the past, when I still used US-05, I'd do 16C. These days I prefer almost any other US American Ale yeast, ie 1272, 1332, etc.

US05 = WY1056, which is Sierra Nevada's yeast
WY1272 = Anchor's yeast

I measure the temperature of the wort with a thermowell+probe


----------



## technobabble66 (26/2/15)

@ Dunkelbrau:
Yeah, if you're just taking ambient fridge temp you'd definitely get a couple of degrees variation between that and your wort. 
I use the thermostat probe strapped to the FV under 2 layers of foam. Checked w another thermometer in the same place and then a hydro sample - all seems to read within 0.3*c of each other. Seemed close enough for me!
Just out of interest, why just take ambient and not strap the thermostat to the FV under some foam? (Esp given I'd agree the specific temp over the first 24-72hrs is one of the most critical factors to (consistent) good beer).


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/2/15)

I just never bothered and I don't see a point until I get everything how I want it, finer control and a better fridge etc.

I've got this fridge worked out, if anything I just ferment a touch colder than necessary so no biggie..


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/15)

Everyone who uses US05 at cool temps - and I mean at 18c or less for more than the first 2-3 days, what sort of apparent attenuation are you achieving? Do you raise the temps towards the end of the ferment?

I have my own experiences and thoughts on this, but am interested to see those of others...


----------



## leighaus (26/2/15)

i've made countless IPA/APA's with US05... always pitch at just under 20 and wrap in a blanket and let it do its thing....

I'll get a ferm fridge one day... just got too many other projects going.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (27/2/15)

Lecterfan said:


> Everyone who uses US05 at cool temps - and I mean at 18c or less for more than the first 2-3 days, what sort of apparent attenuation are you achieving? Do you raise the temps towards the end of the ferment?
> 
> I have my own experiences and thoughts on this, but am interested to see those of others...


depends on the attenuation limit from my mash etc, I usually hit my numbers for FG

Yes I do raise it up at the end, I do it with all ferments, a couple of degrees to finish it off


----------



## Eagleburger (27/2/15)

18degC. Only temp I have used and all the beers turned out great, even the english ales.


----------



## Fylp (29/3/15)

I stick my temp probe in an old plastic bottle full of water to take my reading. Ambient temps go nuts with open doors etc. I learnt this when I used to have a keezer set up- what a waste of time. I am actually experimenting with a higher temp for us05 at present. I usually go for 18 like the rest, but I'm hitting 21 to see the difference. I also want it to turn around quick for Easter at my place. 6 days in and it is sitting at the target with slight bit of activity. The last few brews I did with 05 went for much longer at 18. Maybe a bit dryer at 21c. soon see.


----------



## michaeld16 (29/3/15)

Fylp said:


> I stick my temp probe in an old plastic bottle full of water to take my reading. Ambient temps go nuts with open doors etc. I learnt this when I used to have a keezer set up- what a waste of time. I am actually experimenting with a higher temp for us05 at present. I usually go for 18 like the rest, but I'm hitting 21 to see the difference. I also want it to turn around quick for Easter at my place. 6 days in and it is sitting at the target with slight bit of activity. The last few brews I did with 05 went for much longer at 18. Maybe a bit dryer at 21c. soon see.


so your not actually measuring the temp of the wort, your fermentation temps will be a few degrees higher than the liquid your measuring especially during the peak of fermentation. So 21c will be more like 24c


----------



## Fylp (29/3/15)

Of course I measure the wort temp, but I don't stick the probe into my fermenter. Just like I don't use an immersion heater in winter.


----------



## michaeld16 (29/3/15)

Your probe is in a plastic bottle full of water I dont get how your measuring wort temp


----------



## Fylp (29/3/15)

Measure wort, measure fridge temp (bottle) and adjust for the difference. If you measure the ambient temp you get fluctuations which make your fridge turn on more than is needed. The discussion has had people referring to measuring fridge temps, that's how i do it .


----------



## danestead (30/3/15)

Fylp said:


> Measure wort, measure fridge temp (bottle) and adjust for the difference. If you measure the ambient temp you get fluctuations which make your fridge turn on more than is needed. The discussion has had people referring to measuring fridge temps, that's how i do it .


Well I'm totally confused as well.

So you measure the temp of your fermenting beer with a thermometer and then you stick the temp controllers probe in a bottle of water in the fridge and set your temperature based on that? So you need to measure and adjust the thermostat setting every day based on differing levels of fermentation activity and heat produced?

I used to stick the stc-1000 temp probe onto the side of my fermenter with some insulation and set the temp. to 18. What the actual wort is at, not sure, Ive never measured it with a thermowell however it doesn't really bother me because I am doing it consistently each batch. I wasn't getting the results I desired so I tried 16 degrees for a few batches which made no difference to my results as far as I could tell other than fermenting quite a bit slower. I then went back to 18 degrees and now I avoid us05 all together tbh.


----------



## Fylp (30/3/15)

I just have stick on temp for fermenter. Works out about 2c different to probe. Whatever suits guys. I used to tape the probe to fermenter, but found it less accurate due to it no being totally immersed. Enjoy.


----------



## Spiesy (30/3/15)

Probe into a thermowell. Cannot be beaten.


----------

